# saab bolt pattern



## 1990calypso (May 14, 2008)

i found some sweet wheels, 4 lug, at the junkyard but am unsure of the bolt pattern. all i know is that they are from a saab 900. are they 4x100 and does anyone know the offset by chance? they seem plenty wide in the rear.


----------



## trip permit (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: saab bolt pattern (1990calypso)*

Eww.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: saab bolt pattern (1990calypso)*

Those should be 4x108.


----------



## crittah911 (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: saab bolt pattern (Eric D)*

yep, 4x108 on any late model 4-lug Saab. unless we're talking really early, when some of them were 4x100 iirc. 
Saabs tend to have fairly high offsets as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1990calypso (May 14, 2008)

*Re: saab bolt pattern (metrotomo)*

nice, well that is good news. i can probably get them for real cheap too!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: saab bolt pattern (1990calypso)*

many were 4-114.3......................what's the year on the Saab ?


----------



## 1990calypso (May 14, 2008)

*Re: saab bolt pattern ([email protected])*

not sure exactly, probably early-mid 90's


----------

